# Taille des caractères



## Clairettte (29 Mai 2008)

Je viens d'acheter mon imac et je suis un peu perdue puisque j'ai toujours été sur pc.
J'ai cherché la solution à mon problème mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui y réponde vraiment.
Donc voilà :
Que ce soit sur safari, pour la boite mail ou pour les fenêtres que j'ouvre dans les menus, les polices de caractères et les images sont trop petites. J'ai essayé "agrandir la taille du texte" dans le menu "présentation" mais je voudrais une solution plus à long terme et je n'aime pas l'effet loupe. Et j'ai aussi essayé dans le menu pomme en changeant la résolution du moniteur mais du coup ça devient flou.
Est-ce que vous avez une autre idée ?

Merci !


----------



## willi1203 (13 Décembre 2008)

même problème ici. Quelqu'un connait-l un moyen (du même genre que "taille des caractères" dans le menu configurations  de windows ?


----------



## schwebb (14 Décembre 2008)

Hello,

Je ne pense pas (mais je peux me tromper) que ce soit possible de faire un réglage global de l'ordi pour toutes les applis (chacune a ses propres réglages). 

En revanche, en faisant les bons réglages dans chaque appli concernée, ça devrait être faisable. Exemple: dans Mail, par défaut la création d'un message se fait en police 12, je crois, bref un poil trop petit pour ma distance à l'écran; un simple tour dans les préférences, et chaque nouveau mail que j'écris est en police 14 par défaut, définitivement.


----------

